
Argo closes $2.6B round from VW at a $7.25B valuation - dsavant
https://venturebeat.com/2020/06/01/argo-closes-2-6-billion-round-from-vw-at-a-7-25-billion-valuation/
======
haltingproblem
Obligatory reminnder on the long and lucrative mirage of driverless cars.

Good summary here by Rodney Brooks in AGI has been delayed:

[http://rodneybrooks.com/agi-has-been-delayed/](http://rodneybrooks.com/agi-
has-been-delayed/)

